# Colour Problems With WMV's



## skeeta (May 25, 2005)

Hi all.
I've been having some problems playing some of my WMV files. When I try watching them the colours are all messed up. Most of the screen is bright green with the rest of the objects appearing in various other bright primary colours. It doesn't matter which of my players I use including VLC.
Some of my vids are ok and I can get the problem ones to work if I re-encode them with WMM but it also happens when I try to watch streamed WMV's including HD and these I can't re-encode.
I've downloaded K-lite codec pack but I'm not too sure which of the codecs to use and I've read that just installing all of them can cause more problems than they solve.
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have you tried changing the color quality on the settings tab in display properties? Just in case you are not familiar with how to get to display properties, you can just click on an empty spot on your desktop and select properties.


----------



## skeeta (May 25, 2005)

Yes 'twas the first thing I thought of. I thought it may be switching to 256 colour mode but no dice. In fact it looks more like 6 colour mode hehe.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what video card do you have?


----------



## khornedaemon (Jan 26, 2005)

sorry for butting in but i am having the same problem. should i start another post or just stay here? everything else looks fine (desktop,ie, etc) just watching files in wmp and creative mediasource. my card is radeon 9550 (ati)


thanks, please let me know if im intruding


----------



## skeeta (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, yeah. This is all the details from my display adaptor info page

*Name	SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 PRO ATLANTIS
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4150&SUBSYS_7C19174B&REV_00\4&2F499DDF&0&0028
Adapter Type	ATI RADEON 9600 Series AGP (0x4150), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 PRO ATLANTIS
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6635
INF File	oem35.inf (ati2mtag_RV350 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	4294967296
Resolution	1152 x 864 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32
Memory Address	0xC0000000-0xCFFFFFFF
I/O Port	0x0000C000-0x0000C0FF
Memory Address	0xFF4F0000-0xFF4FFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6635, 1.64 MB (1,723,904 bytes), 09/02/2006 17:48)

Name	SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 PRO ATLANTIS - Secondary
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4170&SUBSYS_7C18174B&REV_00\4&2F499DDF&0&0128
Adapter Type	ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary AGP (0x4170), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 PRO ATLANTIS - Secondary
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6635
INF File	oem35.inf (ati2mtag_RV350 section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xB0000000-0xBFFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xFF4E0000-0xFF4EFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6635, 1.64 MB (1,723,904 bytes), 09/02/2006 17:48)*

and this is the main header info from the same utility

*OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SKEETA
System Manufacturer	939M2
System Model	939Dual-SATA2
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 31 Stepping 0 AuthenticAMD ~2200 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. P1.50, 06/12/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	SKEETA\Shaun
Time Zone	GMT Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	158.55 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys*


----------



## khornedaemon (Jan 26, 2005)

hi i fixed mine by turning off wmv acceleration. right click on desktop, properties, settings, advanced, options tab, then uncheck wmv acceleration.

i hope this helps


----------



## skeeta (May 25, 2005)

khornedaemon said:


> hi i fixed mine by turning off wmv acceleration. right click on desktop, properties, settings, advanced, options tab, then uncheck wmv acceleration.
> 
> i hope this helps


I can't find that setting on my computer. I don't have the last options tab you mention.


----------



## khornedaemon (Jan 26, 2005)

is it not between colour tab and rotation tab? but try and look for wmv acceleration somewhere it worked for me, i think our graphics cards r similar


----------



## skeeta (May 25, 2005)

khornedaemon said:


> is it not between colour tab and rotation tab? but try and look for wmv acceleration somewhere it worked for me, i think our graphics cards r similar


[URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nooptionstabti8.jpg]
Not sure where else to look. It's not under the control center tab anywhere.


----------



## alawie (Apr 10, 2007)

skeeta said:


> [URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nooptionstabti8.jpg]
> Not sure where else to look. It's not under the control center tab anywhere.


_*skeeta*_ u r half way now.... I have ATI Radeon X1650l and I fix it now. I did the same and my pc can play wmv without any prob.
I have put the steps to fix it as below:

1. Right click any where on your desktop and choose* Properties*.

2. Choose the *Setting* bar










3. You will not get the options bar, but Click on _*Catalyst Control Centre *_ bar










4. You will probably get the same options here. Click on the following path _*Avivo Video *_>> _*All Settings*_ >>_* Scroll Down *_>> *Untick WMV Acceleration.*










Then, apply the settings and that's it. It fixed now!!!!


----------



## jasaiyajin (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm surprised that there's a conflict with the catalyst ATI drivers and the Klite codecs.

Thanks for the illustrated walkthrough on how to fix the problem. I was about ready to start playing with the klite configuration files.


----------

